# The third Figaro play and its operatic versions



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

As you know, Beaumarchais' trilogy featuring Figaro, Suzanna, Almaviva, and Rosina has a third play, _La mère coupable ou l'autre Tartuffe_, which was set to operatic music four times and deals with the illegitimate children of Almaviva and Rosine (the French form of the names is used). Léon is the son of the Countess and Cherubino, and Florestine is the daughter of the count with some unspecified mistress. The story takes place twenty years after the end of the second play, by which time Cherubino is already dead of war injuries. The household has moved to France, where the count is trying to spend down his fortune so that he won't leave anything to Léon whom he already suspects of not being his son. Florestine and Léon are in love, there is a schemer (Bégearss) who tries to send Léon and Figaro away to Malta and marry Florestine to get the Count's money. Almaviva is furious with the Countess when he discovers (thanks to Bérgearss) that Léon is indeed the fruit of her past adulterous relationship with Cherubino. Figaro and Suzanne (again, French form) once more come to the rescue, and it all ends in general forgiveness, with the schemer exposed and Léon and Florentine getting their parents' blessing for their love, since they actually aren't brother and sister.

Unlike the ones based on the first two installments, all four operas are much more obscure than Rossini's and Mozart's. I've seen only one of them, John Corigliano's _The Ghosts of Versailles_ which features the play in a subplot although it does refer to most elements of it (it is a very good opera). The other three I don't know, and I wonder if anyone here does and would comment. They are Darius Milhaud's _La mère coupable_, Inger Wikstrom's _Den Brottsliga Modern_, and Thierry Pecou's _L'amour coupable_. Maybe Herkku knows them.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I have read all three plays in English translations and wondered, at the time, why the last one has not made to the operatic stage. Apparently, it has, and even several times! I know about Gorigliano's opera, but haven't seen or heard it, haven't even known about the others!!! But the third play was delicious in its cynicism!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Bummer.  I was counting on you to give me advice about which one of the three that I don't know is good.

_The Ghosts of Versailles_ is a very fine opera, but there's a lot *more* going on than Beaumarchais' third play (although like I said the part that is related to the play gets it indeed fairly well represented, but it's still a subplot, like an opera within the opera), so, I'd like to see an opera that is really more closely based on the play.

Let's hope someone else shows up in this thread. Maybe some_guy will know, he is into 20th Century and contemporary opera.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Darius Milhaud's La mère coupable sounds the most interesting to me. It certainly didn't get any operatic exposure during the 18th or 19th century, being too audacious!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> Darius Milhaud's La mère coupable sounds the most interesting to me. It certainly didn't get any operatic exposure during the 18th or 19th century, being too audacious!


Unlike _The Ghosts of Versailles_ which is available on DVD, the other three operas are not available from Amazon.com in any format. One of them - _Den Brottsliga Modern - _had a CD recording but it is out of print. We'll need to see if Premier Opera or House of Opera have them.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

OK, House of Opera has La mère coupable in a very poor copy on CD for $8.29. Here is what they say about it:

"This one is for those who have had the patience to wait. I have had two requests for this opera, but expressed reluctance because of the state of my source. It is a far from perfect recording, but it seems it is the best available. Source is a C90 cassette of obscure origin (and dubious quality). Checking some time ago I remember identifying a gap in act 3 that may account for the timing being short by some 10 to 20 minutes. Date is unknown (but maybe someone can fill the gap). The performance is ORTF under Serge Baudo and the complete cast is in file"

They don't have Wikstrom's opera, and no luck with Pecou's either.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

OK, Premier Opera has Pecou's for $11.10, on two CDs.
No Milhaud's. No Wikstrom's.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Wow!*

I've learned a lot here! I think this is the main thing about this group I really enjoy (learning). I was wondering if _la mère coupable _or _l'autre Tartufe _ was put in an opera and... You say *it was *(great news for me!).

Milaud and Pecou (?). I know Milhaud and I like more or less his productions...some are great others are less interesting...Pecou (?) I have no idea...not a clue.

The story seems interesting...But...are those operas interesting because I love the two first?: il barbiere (Rossini) is briliant! The marriage (Mozart) is wonderful! Won't I be dissapointed with the _guilty mother?_

Martin, not guilty.

LOL


----------

